# c-section incision opening?



## paradisegirl (Nov 2, 2003)

I had a c-section on the 18th and this was my second one. Now the incision (I had dissolvable stitches and with my first I had staples) is opening a little and I went and saw my Dr. She said it wasn't infected and she's glad I came in when I did cause if it did get infected she would have to open up the stitches and pack it with gauze







(eww) but that mine didn't look that bad and that it should heal. She said put warm washcloths on it, dry it good, and then gave me some gauze to put over it. It does ooz a little pus and today there was a little red tinge and I think she just scared the crap out of me with the opening up cause now I'm scared. Is there anything else I can do? I'm flying out of state next Sat. cause I'm moving and I want to heal as quick as possible and I don't want to get an infection. She didn't tape it, is there some reason why or should I call her to request her to do it? She said over the phone before I went in that she may be able to just tape it but then never did. Any suggestions?


----------



## briar (Nov 20, 2001)

Mine opened. I had tape on the outside and stitches on the inside.
I went in and the OB packed mine with gauze tape. It wasn't painful but really gross. My dh had to do it I think 2 times a day. ..
It healed quickly.
I think you'll be fine if you keep a gauze pad over it and watch for an increase of puss. A little is normal. After a day or so I started placing a little band aid over the open area.
I wouldn't worry though...mine healed just fine with normal scaring.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

The puss worries me. If you see any more go to the doctor and get some meds. You can die from a c-section infection. Mine opened like yours and the doctor made my dh clean it out twice a day. She checked me every 2 days for signs of further infection and I took meds. It was so gross - the puss got got really bad at one point. Better to be safe than sorry! Take care and keep a close eye on it!

Congrats on the baby too!


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Anything that leaks ''puss like'' stuff should be closely watched. A c/s
cut that does that is way different than a superficial cut to the finger. KWIM? She didn't say put anything on it for infection purposes?
Keep a super close watch on it for anything different....esp. with you
going out of town and moving and all. The smallest extra tear in it
might be trouble. Don't try to lift anything heavy or do anything that
might cause the slightest bit of damage to the cut area.

let us know what happens.


----------



## paradisegirl (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone. My BF said it looks A LOT better so I hope it's healing fine like the Dr. said. I see her this week. When I last saw her she cleaned it with a saline solution. I don't really feel anything there so that's good at least.


----------

